

Jakarta recalls ambassador to Australia over spying claims [video] - C1D
http://www.news.com.au/national/jakarta-recalls-ambassador-as-diplomatic-tensions-rise-over-spying-claims/story-fncynjr2-1226762823093

======
victorhooi
Yeah, I'm not exactly sure how this is news.

Australian-Indonesian relations have always had their ebb and flow - East
Timor, the boat people, and the Bali Bombings are only the latest things to
rock the relationship.

And I'm pretty sure they knew we're spying on them (or tried to) - and I'd put
my money that they were spying on us as well.

The mock outrage is amusing, but unless you've been living under a rock, you'd
know that nation states do these sorts of antics all the time.

People like Assange and Snowden seem to love rocking the boat, and causing
trouble - but spying and diplomacy have been a part of state relations from
before cuneiform writing.

Quite frankly, I'd much rather professional diplomats play these sorts of
games, and we get to live in relative peace, than the outright carnage, war
and bloodshet that characterised the thousands of years before this.

~~~
cylinder
I would say they have a _duty_ to spy on Indonesia. Out of all the countries
in the region that Australia has to contend with (a huge land mass, sparsely
populated, full of mineral wealth), Indonesia is probably the least
predictable. Indonesia is very close to the western side of Australia and has
a population of 246 million(!).

~~~
Nick_C
I'd say Malaysia, myself, with their growing radical Muslim extremists, and
the instability caused by the institutionalised racist attitudes to Chinese
and other "non-native" Malays.

You could argue that Indonesia has a muslim radical problem as well, but at
least the govt recognises it as a problem. Indonesia seems to be trying to
become more democratic and neutral in religious matters, whereas I'm not sure
Malaysia has the same degree of commitment or willpower.

------
7stark7
Please don't link to Murdoch tabloids.

A better story from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6752274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6752274)

Every government engages in espionage, including Indonesia. Very few details
are known about this particular case.

Snowden is the point of interest here.

~~~
gadders
So we have an approved list of places we can link to now? A Murdoch-owned link
is as valid as any other.

~~~
dTal
On the other hand, Murdoch media is well-known for political advocacy
disguised as unbiased information, a boycott is a worthy thing to advocate,
and 7stark7 said "please don't" rather than "you are prohibited from".

~~~
gadders
The Guardian and the New York Times are also well known for political advocacy
disguised as unbiased information, just towards the left rather than the
right.

~~~
dTal
Sorry, I'll phrase it a bit more straightforwardly: if it came from Murdoch,
it's much more likely to be a lie.

~~~
Nick_C
Because I live in WA, I used to read _The Australian_ to get Australia-wide
news and decent political analysis. I don't bother any more, it is absolute
rubbish now and has been for a few years.

------
markyc
Indonesia needs to fake shock and pull the ambassador to save face, but it's
really not "news" that governments spy on other governments.

it's all part of the big puppet show they put up for our benefit ;)

